# World Champ Boxer tries Para P Coy



## airborne (Apr 15, 2013)

http://youtu.be/OEBD0tWuf04

[video=youtube_share;OEBD0tWuf04]http://youtu.be/OEBD0tWuf04[/video]


----------



## Bombardier (Apr 15, 2013)

Thats a tough game. nice vid mate 
I watched the Pathfinders one too Awesome!


----------

